# Gerbers rs - 274x con Orcad 9



## ea4adj (Oct 2, 2007)

Hola necesito generar unos gerber en formato rs 274x y el diseño ya lo tengo hecho con orcad 9 pero este no da este formato y cambiar de programa me es complicado por el tema del tiempo, ¿hay alguna manera de convertirlos, u otra forma de hacerlo?


----------



## fernando vazquez (Oct 12, 2007)

Hola Pedro,

intenta abrir el fichero con una version superior, por ejemplo la 10.3, de todas formas creo que con la version 9.2 puedes hacerlo.


----------

